# Ambidextrous Slide release for HK45?



## Icancant

I got my HK45 about two weeks ago, and I have had a great time shooting it. As I am looking at the gun, the right side slide release is missing. The left side slide release is there and this is the way the gun was sold to me. i bought the gun from a gun retailer local to me. Am I going crazy...is there supposed to be a right hand slide release also?? Can someone with a HK45 chime in here and confirm either way?


----------



## BeefyBeefo

I don't think any of them have an ambidextrous slide release, so no there shouldn't be one there.

Welcome to the forum.

-Jeff-


----------



## Icancant

It's listed on their website and in the owners manual as "ambidextrous" and has a part number for it.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Icancant said:


> It's listed on their website and in the owners manual as "ambidextrous" and has a part number for it.


Link?


----------



## bruce333

http://www.hk-usa.com/hk45_general.html



> Ambidextrous slide release


hmm...what's your signature say again....


----------



## nelskc

I thought HK45 had ambi relase.

Edit (whoops took to long writing this, there is the proof in that link)


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Wow, I didn't know any HKs came with an ambidextrous slide release. Shows how much I know. 

So, I don't know. Someone that knows HK better will have to chime in. Maybe you could call the shop that sold it to you? :smt1099

-Jeff-

ETA: Can you post a picture of the right side of your gun?


----------



## bruce333

Icancant said:


> I got my HK45


hmm...is it really an HK45 or is it an HK USP in .45Auto?

The USP doesn't have the release on the right side.

If it's truly missing, then there should be a hole for it on the right.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

bruce333 said:


> hmm...what's your signature say again....


:numbchuck::goofy:



bruce333 said:


> If it's truly missing, then there should be a hole for it on the right.


That's why I asked if he could post a picture. :smt033

-Jeff-:watching:


----------



## literaltrance

The "new" lines of H&K handguns are all supposed to have ambidexterous slide release levers. By "new" I mean:

P2000 series
P30
HK 45 series (which is not the USP)

They are all pretty much the same in function and appearance. The lever breaks down into two parts, the left lever is the one which has the cylindrical frame insert, and the right lever attaches to the end of the insert on the right side of the firearm. To be more specific, the right lever is simply a flat metal bar with a loop on one end. The loop contains six teeth which is uses to stay attached to the insert from the left lever.

You should find evidence of this by checking the end of the leftside insert and seeing six grooves around its end (the end which pokes out of the right side of the gun). My guess is the previous owner lost it.

Call H&K to order a new one; I'm sure you wouldn't have any problems doing so. Or I suppose you could just leave it as-is if you never use it. Hell, I'm a lefty and I never use it.


----------

